# chinese lunar gender chart...was it accurate for u!



## enepsigos

Ive been looking up on this chinese lunar gender chart, they say its just for fun and to most people it is but i cant help but feel a little butterfly when i read my prediction..... a girl!
i tried it with all my children and my sisters and a few friends and every time it was spot on!
very scarily accurate for me...how about you? dont forget the conception age of the mother is the mothers lunar age and not her real age, usually about 2 years added on!


----------



## lori

I've seen so many variations of the chart that I don't know which one is the "real" one. I tried one that calculated my lunar age and it was right for my son but wrong for this one (I'm expecting boy#2).


----------



## enepsigos

i always use this one, it was right for all mine!...

https://www.holodeck.com/pregnancy/chinese-cal.html


----------



## Mummy2B21

I just used your link above and it was wrong for me . I was 21 when i concieved and i conceieved between August 14-18th 2010. xx


----------



## chetnaz

How do you figure Out the lunar age?


----------



## enepsigos

chetnaz said:


> How do you figure Out the lunar age?

I'm on my phone now so I can't supply a link for u but if u want to give me ur age at conception, I will find out for. U xx


----------



## enepsigos

Mummy2B21 said:


> I just used your link above and it was wrong for me . I was 21 when i concieved and i conceieved between August 14-18th 2010. xx

I've heard it being inaccurate for a few people, it just really amazed me how accurate it was for me, my friends and my family...can't take it seriously though, it's just for fun! I will find out in 15 weeks wether it's right with this one....I soooo hope it is! Xx


----------



## Missy86

It was right for Rhys but wrong for Liam


----------



## Angelmarie

This link works out your lunar age for you if you enter your birthday...

https://www.chinesefortunecalendar.com/PredictSex.htm

It has been right for both of my boys. I hope it will be right for number three too! :thumbup:


----------



## ds0910

Angelmarie said:


> This link works out your lunar age for you if you enter your birthday...
> 
> https://www.chinesefortunecalendar.com/PredictSex.htm
> 
> It has been right for both of my boys. I hope it will be right for number three too! :thumbup:

Going by this one my lunar age was 31 and it says girl but we are having a boy.

I've looked up quite a few just out of curiosity now that I know he's a boy and I have been told my lunar age is 31, 32, and 33. They only confused me and frustrated me to no end:growlmad:!! I have no idea which one is the correct lunar age! One site said the Chinese start counting age at conception instead of birth, their months are shorter and then something about everyones age advancing a year on a certain date (everyones at the same time?). So I haven't a clue what is now :shrug:


----------



## wish2bmama

right for Liam, wrong for this baby


----------



## chetnaz

I'm probably being really dumb but it's he time zones I don't get when calculating lunar age. I was 31 when I conceived and I conceived in January.


----------



## enepsigos

chetnaz said:


> I'm probably being really dumb but it's he time zones I don't get when calculating lunar age. I was 31 when I conceived and I conceived in January.

Well apparently your lunar age is 32, I sooo hope it is wrong for u because it states boy either age!


----------



## enepsigos

Remember though it's just for fun and even though it had been right for me it's been wrong for others! Sending girlie dust ur way and loads of it xx


----------



## chetnaz

Well with my other kids it said girl both times and they are boys, so maybe the opposite works with me! Lol


----------



## enepsigos

yeah...that will be it! good luck xx


----------



## jele123

It was right for my two boys.. And it says this time I'll have a girl.. Im hoping it's right  x


----------



## mel9996

we just got the news we are having a lil girl and that is what the calendar says too


----------



## enepsigos

jele123 said:


> It was right for my two boys.. And it says this time I'll have a girl.. Im hoping it's right  x

it was right for all 3 of your children then.... congrats on your baby girl news! xxx


----------



## geordiemammy

hi i have just done the prediction thing and it says girl do i dare to hope i want one so badly it would balance my family i have ages til i find out but cant wait and if its the pink i have always wanted ill be over the moon i think ill try some of the other methods too to see what they come up with x


----------



## enepsigos

geordiemammy said:


> hi i have just done the prediction thing and it says girl do i dare to hope i want one so badly it would balance my family i have ages til i find out but cant wait and if its the pink i have always wanted ill be over the moon i think ill try some of the other methods too to see what they come up with x

well it has been wrong for many people. its also been right for many too, i think its 50/50, just like the normal odds with any pregnancy!
though i know how you feel, i want a girl so badly i cannot begin to say how much! ive tried every gender prediction known to man and not one has said boy....every one of them have said girl! i really hope so.
sending you loads of girly pink dust and hugs hun xx


----------



## JasperJoe

what will my age be if I was 32 when I conceived and january? x


----------



## enepsigos

JasperJoe said:


> what will my age be if I was 32 when I conceived and january? x

your age would be 33.....girl! if true xx


----------



## JasperJoe

ow i hope so x


----------



## enepsigos

JasperJoe said:


> ow i hope so x

i thought you was told your having a boy? xx


----------



## enepsigos

JasperJoe said:


> ow i hope so x

sorry...wrong person xxx good luck xxx


----------



## HarpersMom

It predicted a little girl for me and she was born in January :)


----------



## pinkribbon

Wrong for me, with both my real age and lunar age it says girl and I had a boy.


----------



## pinkribbon

enepsigos said:


> chetnaz said:
> 
> 
> I'm probably being really dumb but it's he time zones I don't get when calculating lunar age. I was 31 when I conceived and I conceived in January.
> 
> Well apparently your lunar age is 32, I sooo hope it is wrong for u because it states boy either age!Click to expand...

If lunar age is only 1 year added on actual age then the chart was right. I was 19 at conception and conceived in December and had a boy... Is that right?


----------



## enepsigos

pinkribbon said:


> enepsigos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chetnaz said:
> 
> 
> I'm probably being really dumb but it's he time zones I don't get when calculating lunar age. I was 31 when I conceived and I conceived in January.
> 
> Well apparently your lunar age is 32, I sooo hope it is wrong for u because it states boy either age!Click to expand...
> 
> If lunar age is only 1 year added on actual age then the chart was right. I was 19 at conception and conceived in December and had a boy... Is that right?Click to expand...

some have 2 years, some only one, it depends on the months, your lunar age is 21 so its deffo wrong for you xx


----------



## TFSGirl

My Chinese gender prediction is right (so far as I know lol)


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

The first link posted was right for my first, and wrong for my second. Second link posted was wrong for my first and right for my second. And both say girl if I conceive this cycle!!!! Hope conceive this month, and that it's right haha!


----------



## rainbowskin

the lunar one was correct for me :)


----------



## kaylajade.x

Completely wrong for me... it said I was having a boy when it turned out to be a girl
x


----------



## Viking15

Nope. It said boy. We are having a girl. I adjusted my age accordingly.


----------



## gk1701

chetnaz said:


> How do you figure Out the lunar age?


1 year older than your regular age- it counts the first year of your life as year 1- when your regular age counts you as 1 once you have completed 12 months.


----------



## BeccaxBump

I hope it's wrong for me, I'm meant to be having a boy by that chart and I want a girl :(


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

It got mine right, years ago ! and i used it to guess one of my friends babies gender yesterday, and found out today i was right  haha, but i am sure it is more of a 50-50 thing. I do find it interesting though !


----------



## MaskedKitteh

First baby was correct.
Second was wrong :)


----------



## MaskedKitteh

STrike that. I didn't do Luna age properly. It's right for both!


----------



## detterose

The chart that adjusts your age to the lunar age was right for me. But wrong for everyone else I know that's pregnant. The one that doesn't adjust your age has been right for everyone else, but me -_-


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

I've tried a ton of these things on different sites and none of them are correct for all of them. Except this one, we don't know what it is yet.


----------



## jenniferttc1

The lunar year gender chart was right for me and my friend back when I was pregnant. The regular gender chart without lunar year is wrong.


----------



## danni2kids

It was right for my first two but wrong for this one!!


----------



## BeccaxBump

I get some saying boy and some saying girl :/
xoxox


----------



## SpicyWolf

It was right for me for both lunar age and non-adjusted age though I'd hoped it wouldn't be...


----------



## BeccaxBump

Okay well, mine was wrong, said a boy and I'm having a girl!
xoxox


----------

